# Pregnant while EBF?



## inconditus (Oct 1, 2012)

SO H and I DTD on Oct 12th. First time since LO was born July 23rd. I made a half joke when he forgot to pull out "due to habit" that I better not get pregnant. A few days later I started feeling nauseous, headaches, tired and always thirsty. Yesterday I pulled out a dollar store test from last year and peed on it in the early morning. It appeared to be negative but I didn't look in the best light. That afternoon when I was cleaning I picked it up from the counter and saw a faint positive. I plan on waiting to retest but huh?

LO is 3 months old today and is exclusively nursed. The most she goes between feedings is a 3-4 hour stretch at night or 2 hours during the day still. I have no gotten a period. Is it really possible that I could be pregnant? Has anyone else gotten pregnant while exclusively BF?


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

it is possible... not likely, but possible. I am sure other ladies will give you the statistics.

Retest and let us know.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

I do think it is possible. Frequent suckling will suppress fertility for the first six months or more, but baby needs to have very frequent access to the breast.
It is a challenge to do that In western society. Modern hunter gathers nurse often and it suppresses fertility for years. You may wish to do a search on 'ecological breastfeeding'; all suckling at the breast, and so on. That may help to give you some answers. Best wishes to you.
http://www.llli.org/nb/nbsepoct06p196.html


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

You can see a faint line on an old test when it's negative, don't read too much into that. If fertility returns early, before 6 months, usually the first ovulation is after the first period. If you want to avoid pregnancy I'd say go for something more reliable than withdrawal though. I go 13-14 months without cycles after my babies, I'm still insisting on condoms anyway though since you never know for sure.


----------



## wengrin (Jul 26, 2013)

It happens but is rare. Does your LO sleep with or near you? That suppresses O for sure. If your baby sleeps w/ you and nurses at night you probably won't have a period for 18 mos! I only got mine around 20 months because DS stopped the night nursing.

Good luck! Hope the outcome is whatever you are hoping for


----------



## inconditus (Oct 1, 2012)

Tested negative this morning. Was pretty bummed out. I didn't initially want kids super close together but the two week "may be, maybe not" wait made me get excited over the idea. Yes, we co-sleep and she started nursing INSANE amounts at night. Like 6x, more than during the day... so I'm probably not ovulating so no TTC over here either


----------



## wengrin (Jul 26, 2013)

Awwwww sorry I know that bummed feeling. You sort of get used to the idea....having another little baby. Truly though if your baby is co-sleeping and nursing a lot at night, she needs you a lot right now. So another pregnancy would be tough on both of you (so soon). I know it is tough. I nursed my DS until he was 2. I had plans to nurse until 1 or so...but he was so into it and it was hard to give up. Now here I am almost 39 and ttc #3, and can't get pregnant. My cycles resumed in May, and I did get pregnant but lost it early at 5 weeks. Anyway if you think you want another soon, you might consider night weaning when your baby is old enough. That's what brought my cycle back. Just going 6 hours without nursing made the difference (at night). There are some books on it- I believe "No Nursies Until Morning" is a book for small kids to help them understand. But your baby girl is still really little.

Some women conceive while nursing and manage to nurse throughout pregnancy, and then even tandem nurse...but for me that wasn't going to work. My progesterone was low...

Anyway enjoy your sweet baby and good luck!


----------



## inconditus (Oct 1, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wengrin*
> 
> Awwwww sorry I know that bummed feeling. You sort of get used to the idea....having another little baby. Truly though if your baby is co-sleeping and nursing a lot at night, she needs you a lot right now. So another pregnancy would be tough on both of you (so soon). I know it is tough. I nursed my DS until he was 2. I had plans to nurse until 1 or so...but he was so into it and it was hard to give up. Now here I am almost 39 and ttc #3, and can't get pregnant. My cycles resumed in May, and I did get pregnant but lost it early at 5 weeks. Anyway if you think you want another soon, you might consider night weaning when your baby is old enough. That's what brought my cycle back. Just going 6 hours without nursing made the difference (at night). There are some books on it- I believe "No Nursies Until Morning" is a book for small kids to help them understand. But your baby girl is still really little.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I have no interest in night weaning until she's 6 months or on solids (if longer than 6 months.) I'm always hocked when people says their LO slept through the night at 6 weeks-3 months. Seems crazy to me. My mom has my sister&brother 14 months apart and my sister had hers 15 months apart... both with no cycle. I would be worried about self weaning during pregnancy though. I started building up a stash just incase... which I'm sure is killing my fertility even more lol.


----------



## wengrin (Jul 26, 2013)

Inconditus- Sounds like you've got a good plan. 

I think it is awesome that some women can conceive while bf. I miss the bond DS and I had...but he replaces it with lots of snuggles and he likes to reach into my top or nightgown when we lie down, and put one hand on my breast, just for comfort. It is the sweetest thing. He has also given a lot more kisses lately since we weaned about 2 mos ago (ttc and turning 39 so didn't want to take the chance of missing my last good eggs). Here is a pic:


So I will continue to root for you mamas that continue on the ebf and ttc journey!!!!


----------



## HouseofPeace (Mar 23, 2011)

i have gotten pregnant 2x while EBF. while in some women EBF completely keeps ovulation away, some of us lucky ducks are more fertile. i had a co-sleeping, EBF 10 month old when i got pregnant, and she continued to EBF til she was 15 months old, and nursed through the pregnancy. i was tandem nursing her at 2 1/2 and her sister who was 9 months and just starting solids (not feeding, but playing w/ food) when i got pregnant w/ DD3. even w/ EBF and baby led weaning and baby-led feedings, and no sleeping through the night, i start cycling at 6 months.

so good luck!!!


----------



## inconditus (Oct 1, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HouseofPeace*
> 
> i have gotten pregnant 2x while EBF. while in some women EBF completely keeps ovulation away, some of us lucky ducks are more fertile. i had a co-sleeping, EBF 10 month old when i got pregnant, and she continued to EBF til she was 15 months old, and nursed through the pregnancy. i was tandem nursing her at 2 1/2 and her sister who was 9 months and just starting solids (not feeding, but playing w/ food) when i got pregnant w/ DD3. even w/ EBF and baby led weaning and baby-led feedings, and no sleeping through the night, i start cycling at 6 months.
> 
> so good luck!!!


Just curious, what's the benefit of waiting so log to introduce solids? I hear about baby-led feeding and get confused since DD wants food now and she's only 4 months old.


----------



## HouseofPeace (Mar 23, 2011)

none of my kids swallow before 7 months. i can give them food and let them play w/ it, but they don't actually swallow. it's around 7-8 months they start to put food in their mouth, and even later when they actually eat it.

we have a family history of food allergies (gluten, dairy) so i figure letting them eat at their pace and offering only food choices like veggies and fruit and meat can help them out. so far no kids (i have 5) have any allergies, and are great eaters of EVERYTHING. the whole family is gluten-free though, and never have junk food in the house, so all our food choices tend to be healthy.

i think it's also just my style of parenting. it works for me! i wouldn't say it works for everyone.


----------

